# age



## Tabitha (Oct 14, 2007)

I just was just wondering how old everyone was.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm getting old tab! LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 14, 2007)

You know what is funny pepper? I though this whole time you were like 19, untill I found out your kids were 10 & 11 (or was it 12).


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Tab for this poll. I think I'm one of the "older" ones here too.  You 30something gals make up most of the SMF membership! After we do this, I'd like to do a thread of everyone's faces.  I posted a mug shot here once already, and I've seen pictures of a few of our members, but I like to see a face in my minds eye when I'm addressing someone!
Remember, there are no ugly physical features to anyone, only ugly people on the inside if they want to be.  Please guys, what do you think?

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

I turned 30 years old on June 2nd this year!  







Im Shannan by the way!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Shannan! 8)   I've known your name for quite some time, but I never use it until that person tells me I can, or they come out with it!  I'm so glad I can now call you "Shannan" instead of "Smelli!"   Thanks my friend!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 15, 2007)

Tab I hope that doesn't mean I speak like a 19yr old?? LOL Yeah I'm 32 born may 19,1975


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 15, 2007)

I must be older than dirt then.  

Irena


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok I am 36 but I act like a 12 year old.  That is what my son tells me 





I am Carrie  I have been told that I am a natural comedian.  I love to make people laugh, it is great for the complexion   :roll:


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 15, 2007)

I just turned 25 on October 13th.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 15, 2007)

Can I post a picture of myself when I was 25?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 15, 2007)

Pepper, your avatar at etsy makes you look very youthful....


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 15, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Can I post a picture of myself when I was 25?



No way Tab!  We were not together on this forum when you were 25! LOL  

If I have to show my 45 year old grey hair, and you're younger than me, you must post a current picture!LOL

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, here is the latest picture of me just after having a glamor shot!  This is the best I've looked in years I think!  I hope you can bear to look at this image;






You think it turned out OK?    

Paul..AKA: Fabio


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 15, 2007)

hahahahahaahah WOW I was gonna post a pic of Marilyn Monroe for me


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL Paul you are hilarious!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> OK, here is the latest picture of me just after having a glamor shot!  This is the best I've looked in years I think!  I hope you can bear to look at this image;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I CANT BELIEVE ITS NOT BUTTER......SPRAY! LMAO!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 15, 2007)

OK Shannan, that was uncalled for! :cry:   Just kidding!   ROTFLMAO!  

OK, I'll get a true picture posted tomorrow.....it's a good bet it won't look like this one though!  

I like getting everyone laughing every once in a while......  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## tangled_panda (Oct 15, 2007)

lol, you guys are too funny!

I'm 23 and here is a pic of me. . . .hope I don't break the site. . .lol


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 15, 2007)

Omg you guys are just beautiful!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 15, 2007)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Omg you guys are just beautiful!!



I try!LOL  That picture of "me" I posted is one of my better shots on a good day.  Oh well, wait until tomorrow, I think the pic will be more "realistic" it will be a off day tomorow for me!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, I said I'd post a real picture of me the next day; it is 5 months later, but here it is.  A picture taken by Phyllis' sister, a little yellow, but here we are, I'm the fat, ugly one of the two.  







Paul :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 18, 2008)

Is the lady Phyllis?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 18, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Is the lady Phyllis?



For my sake it better be. :shock:     She has lost more weight since then.  She has lost 145 pounds since last spring, by diet and exercise.  I'm so proud of her!  26 years married this May 15th.

Paul


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 18, 2008)

She looks like spring chicken, for some reason I was thiking she was older.


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucky Double-Deuce here....born 11/27/85

The many faces of Ian T...

While I was growing my dreadlocks (which I consequently had to shave for employment purposes  ...now a dread in disguise but theyll come back one day...cant change the conceptions of the heart  )






Surfing in Costa Rica...











My Lady and I (semi recent photo)







Isnt it fun to put a face to who we speak with over the internet???!!!


----------



## YorkieLover (Mar 18, 2008)

*no spring chicken*



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> She looks like spring chicken, for some reason I was thiking she was older.



Hey I wish I was as young as people say I look. Lets just say I'm closer to 50 than 40.  Its all due to Soapmakers soaps and lotions ladies.  Was that a plug for him or what.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: no spring chicken*



			
				YorkieLover said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I didn't even pay her to say that! :!:     HE HE HE!


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 19, 2008)

December 5, 1979 = 28. My darling dear turned 29 today.   

I'll post a pic of us later. But to tide ya'll over til then...  
http://www.learniet.com/tara_leas.asp


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm turning 31 this year.  I know I'm starting to get old, cuz I keep thinking, "Those kids need to put on more clothes/get a haircut/pull up their pants/etc!"    Yep, I'm a bit old-fashioned apparently. Okay not the greatest pic of me, but this is what I look like at 4 months pregnant:





Gosh I've already gained so much this pregnancy...  Maybe after I have the baby I can post a less "puffy" pic of me, or at least one with fewer chins, LOL...

Oh and this is what I look like with a 19-month-old sitting on my head...




Ain't he sweet and gentle to his mama?  :shock:


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Mar 20, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> Lucky Double-Deuce here....born 11/27/85
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Somehow IanT, you look pretty much like a pictured you in my head.   8) Though I had no idea you'd be younger than my oldest daughter!

And Dear Dear DragonFlyPrincess......so happy to see yer face (without an eyepatch!)
I'll post a pic of me and the kid here soon, just stumbled onto this "searching" for cocoa butter info--search feature still baffles the crap outa me, it's almost 1am and I'd have to search pretty throughly to find a pic I could stand to live with showing everybody!

And Soapmaker Man.......you're beautiful! (not fat and ugly as you claim!) Lucky wife you have there...who is quite beautiful also.

*WE'RE ALL "BOOTIFUL PEEPS!"*

LYE EYE :shock:


----------



## IanT (Mar 20, 2008)

Lol thats crazy that it worked out like that, I wonder if its the lingo or vibes i put off or something ....crazy how the world works!


and yes I agree, beautiful people indeed 


I always tell everyone, never degrade yourself! (or anyone else for that matter!)


----------



## Neil (Mar 20, 2008)

Today is my Birthday. I went to bed last night nine years old and this morning I woke up fourty nine. wow the years went by quick. I feel like I'm only Thirty five so 49 aint so bad for me. I still have lots of work to do. I was born in 1959. IF and when I wake up tomorrow 89 then I can still say I've been blessed exceedingly by the Lord.
To everyone that posted pictures now I can put an image to your face, Thanks, I am a very visual person And it makes it seem more like family.

Last fall 240lb man holding a 10lb blue cat:


----------



## Laurie (Mar 20, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEIL!!!*

Looks like I am 1 week older than you.

Ian, my two oldest children(sons) were born in '84 and '86.  One on either side of you.  You could be my son.

Have a great day everyone.  Maybe I can get a picture posted later.

Laurie


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 20, 2008)

Well congrats Neil!  Wishing you a very nice day!


----------



## Neil (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks Laurie and Paul.

BTW happy late Birthday to you Laurie.


----------



## IanT (Mar 20, 2008)

HAPPPPPPY BIRTHDAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## fladais (Mar 21, 2008)

30 something here.  

happy belated birthday, neil.


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 21, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEIL!!!!  Hope your day was fun of happiness!

Joanne


----------



## Woodi (Mar 21, 2008)

Well ok, since only 7 people have posted their pics, I'll be brave.

Here's my 59+ face without makeup, wrinkles and all:


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2008)

I looked & looked & this is really the only picture of myself I have on the puter. I am camera shy. 



PS: I am straight up 40.


----------



## Chay (Mar 22, 2008)

That's an interesting shot Tab, if you don't mind me asking, what is the story behind the picture?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL!

We had just installed an iron  fire escape on the side of our building so we could begin construction of a loft above our shop. My husband ran up, yelled hey, I looked up & snap... He has to trick me into pictures. I generally get my hand up in front of my face before he snaps though.


----------



## gallerygirl (Mar 22, 2008)

Well happy belated Birthday Neil.  I just celebrated my birthday as well.  I turned 43.  I will attempt a pic.


----------



## gallerygirl (Mar 22, 2008)

I will try again, but I don't seem to remember how to transfer pics.








[/url][/img]

let's see if this works.  k


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 22, 2008)

Tab, you look about 25.  Tanks for putting a picture with all we do together here.  Gallery Girl, you are closer to my age, but I'm still older.  I turned 45 last November. :roll: 

Can't wait to meet DFP in person this May!   8)  8) Girl, we are going to have a blast Friday and Saturday.  Remember, you catch all the rotten tomatoes!  

I'm one of the old coots of the forum.  

Paul


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the bizarre feeling i'm the little one in this situation....  But i dare not speak my age.... Anyone have a guess? I'm the only one under 20!


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2008)

18 and a half!


was I close???   


Hey its good though, youve got more time to learn and perfect the craft!


----------



## sarahjane (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow!  I love seeing everyone here!!  This is a picture of Grace and I on my 30th Birthday!


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm staring down 33.....and feel about 16.....with the sense of humor of a 15 year old boy.  

joanne


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2008)

awwwww you and your daughter look so much alike!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 24, 2008)

> and feel about 16.....with the sense of humor of a 15 year old boy.


Than you & dragon should make the best of friends-LOL!


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the laughs i get off of dragon...even when she doesnt say something funny, and i look at her avatar....PLAAAAAh.....PLAAAAAh.....PLAAAAAAAh....PLAAAAAAh lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> 18 and a half!
> 
> 
> was I close???
> ...



Not quite...keep guessing!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 25, 2008)

17?


----------



## buffalosnowgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Um...ok....let's see if this works.


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's me






Joanne


----------



## buffalosnowgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

7053joanne,
Who is the little one? Look at those baby blues.....stunning.  
You guys are too adorable.


----------



## gallerygirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Okay Paul, _older_, not old.  lol    k


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2008)

hey 'old' is a state of mind!



ok.....another guess....18 and 3/4 ~~!!! lol


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 26, 2008)

BuffaloSnowGirl,

That's my nephew.  He's quite a bit bigger now (he just turned 3) and is a little stinker!  

joanne


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 26, 2008)

gallerygirl said:
			
		

> Okay Paul, _older_, not old.  lol    k



Sounds good to me GalleryGirl!   

Today I am feeling _old_ though. Compared to the Ian's (younguns) of the forum, we are older for sure! :roll: 



Paul[/u]


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> 17?



Nope! Actually, I'm only...
13!!!
You guys got a teen on your hands!


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2008)

wooooooow was i off!!


thats AWESOME though..perfect timing if you ask me (do you live with the parentals still??..) my advice...learn as much as you can and start a biz while your still young if you really like the soap craft...this way your not paying rent and all that other bills stress that follows....youll be able to save some serious cash!!....if your not looking to go the biz route at least you are starting at an early age to learn as much as possible!! i wish i knew about soapmaking while i was young!...would have kept me out of other things i got into....   :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah...a little off.


----------



## gallerygirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes soapmaker man, we are.  But it is good! k


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2008)

like i said though....its just a state of mind, ive met 50yr olds who could pass for 25...just got to keep that fire of life stolked throughout life, we are all just candles lit from the fire of the sun


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Nice pics erryone


----------

